# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Windows 2003 сервер и 1С в терминале. FAQ

## johnsm123

Дамы и господа, в связи с буквально обрушимся на меня шквалом писем с просьбой помочь запустить 1С 8.1 в терминале, я решил написать небольшую инструкцию...

1. Сначала определимся какой сервер у Вас стоит, точнее какая архитектура ОС, х64 или х86, в зависимости от этого и качаем нужную нам платформу

Платформа 8.1.12.101 х64 или Платформа 8.1.12.101 х86

устанавливаем....

2. После этого качаем и устанавливаем эмулятор

3. Потом так же качаем пропатченную библиотеку backend.dll и копируем ее в папку программы 1С в каталог bin (заменяем ту которая есть на ту которую скачали)

4. После всех этих нехитрых манипуляций заходим в конфигуратор 1С, создаем пользователей 1С и прописываем им права в зависимости от того какое у Вас требование к информационной безопасности

Вот вроде и все, после всего проделанного можно смело заходить в терминальном режиме с нескольких компов и работать в 1С, напоминаю что пароли на архивы ru-board

Все выше описанное подразумевает что у Вас уже настроен сервер теминалов

P.S. Не забываем перегружатся когда надо во время выполнения этих действий

P.S.S. так же  не забываем приносить благотворительные взносы на ЯД 41001388080983, кому сколько совесть подскажет, ну или хотя бы нажать кнопку "Спасибо" :)

Искрене Ваш JohnSM123

----------

Andru6 (25.04.2012), stalker52rus (03.11.2011), Урал (01.11.2013)

----------


## shiwa

Библиотэка для платформы 8.1.13.41 :yes:


Библиотэка
P.S. der parol "ru-board"

----------


## RegrZ

> я решил написать небольшую инструкцию...


Отличная идея, здесь бы еще не помешал дамп ключа для сервера 1С Х64. для полной коллекции...   :)

----------


## CHPOKS

Что-то, где-то паламата(

стоит сервак 2003х64
на нём стоит 1С 8,1 и 8,0 х32

а вот ключ немогу найти для сервера 1С ... SOS!!!

заранее спасибо 
* Эмуляторы скачал - не спасли(

----------


## johnsm123

> Что-то, где-то паламата(
> 
> стоит сервак 2003х64
> на нём стоит 1С 8,1 и 8,0 х32
> 
> а вот ключ немогу найти для сервера 1С ... SOS!!!
> 
> заранее спасибо 
> * Эмуляторы скачал - не спасли(


  а проверку на оригинальнось драйвера отключал? иногда помогает перед установкой эмуля

----------


## CHPOKS

>johnsm123  
>а проверку на оригинальнось драйвера отключал? иногда помогает перед установкой эмуля
МММ... ааа....
а я незнаю как это сделать и где(

----------


## johnsm123

> >johnsm123  
> >а проверку на оригинальнось драйвера отключал? иногда помогает перед установкой эмуля
> МММ... ааа....
> а я незнаю как это сделать и где(


в настройках безопасности сервера ищи проверка цифровой подписи драйвера

----------


## CHPOKS

понял, спасибо.

проверю, правильно ли я понял:
1. эти эмули как раз и являются ключём сервера 1с? (просто ключиж вроде есть на сервер и на пользователей) ...
2. "проверку на оригинальнось драйвера" - имеется введу виндой?
3. просто запустить эмуляторы и всё? (я предпринимал попыт ки и на ставил уже чёрт знает что)))) но и 1С стоит и запущена к стати ...

заранее спасибо. 
если всё верно - то дальше наверно разберусь, нехотелось бы ковыряться упорно и понять что просто ключи не те ... 
спс ещё раз, пойду по ковыряюсь.
всёж лога никакого нет.

_Добавлено через 49 минут 28 секунд_
понял, спасибо.

проверю, правильно ли я понял:
1. эти эмули как раз и являются ключём сервера 1с? (просто ключиж вроде есть на сервер и на пользователей) ...
2. "проверку на оригинальнось драйвера" - имеется введу виндой?
3. просто запустить эмуляторы и всё? (я предпринимал попыт ки и на ставил уже чёрт знает что)))) но и 1С стоит и запущена к стати ...

заранее спасибо. 
если всё верно - то дальше наверно разберусь, нехотелось бы ковыряться упорно и понять что просто ключи не те ... 
спс ещё раз, пойду по ковыряюсь.
всёж лога никакого нет.
----------

стояло ставить дрова но предупредлать, сделал безусловноую установку, установил - результат тот-же-(

----------


## RegrZ

> в настройках безопасности сервера ищи проверка цифровой подписи драйвера


*johnsm123* помоги пожалуйста решить ту же проблему для Windows server 2008.
там в настройках безопасности нет такой фишки как в 2003, этот масдай неподписанные Microsoft драйвера вообще не ставит.

----------


## johnsm123

> *johnsm123* помоги пожалуйста решить ту же проблему для Windows server 2008.
> там в настройках безопасности нет такой фишки как в 2003, этот масдай неподписанные Microsoft драйвера вообще не ставит.


блин....я впс выбирал под 1с специально с 2003 виндой, ну не люблю я 2008 server...

----------


## kisel_81

Здрасте!
Случайно ни у кого не появился патченый файлик backend.dll для платформы 8.1.14.69
или может подскажете, как его сделать?

----------


## shiwa

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...4.69#post20387

----------


## sergey-911

> 3. Потом так же качаем пропатченную библиотеку backend.dll и копируем ее в папку программы 1С в каталог bin (заменяем ту которая есть на ту которую скачали)


*johnsm123* , скачал указанную библиотеку, на архиве установлен пароль. Какой, не скажешь? Спасибо.

_Добавлено через 14 минут 51 секунду_



> *johnsm123* , скачал указанную библиотеку, на архиве установлен пароль. Какой, не скажешь? Спасибо.


Прошу прощения, разобрался. Был невнимателен.

----------


## var555

Всем привет! Такая трабла - 1С 8.1.12.101, Win2003 в терминале. Стоял ключ сервера 1С и на 10 лицензий. На 10 лицензий вынул и поставил эмулятор, скачанный из шапки этого топика. Вчера вроде все работало. Сервер каждую ночь перезагружается. Сегодня пускает только 5 пользователей и пишет "В сетевом ключе защиты программы не обнаружено свободной лицензии"! Есть мысли?

P.S. Менеджер лицензий остался.

----------


## qwerty78

Большое Спасибо!!!!

Очень помог этот топ.

1с7.7 Встала влет в терминале и не глючит.

А вот 8.1 тоже встала ничего, но есть одна проблем формируем отчетность, заходим в нее и начинается конкретное завесалово при хожении по отчетности, причем сама прога не висит, а висит отчетнось. Тоже самое в выписках формируем начинаем лазить и понеслась все на эране тормозит не имоверно приходится в каждую заходить, а потом заново заодить и формировать.

Не подскажите что может быть.

Платформа последняя, обновление 19-ое.

----------


## Lime17

Здравствуйте!
Кто-нибудь видел пропатченную библиотеку backend.dll для 8.2.9.356.

----------


## Oleggggga

Перепробовал кучу вариантов и эмуляторов. Устанавливаю 1С 8.1 на Win server 2003 x64 на выделенном виртуальном сервере. 

Как ни крути всегда пишет - ключ защиты программы не обнаружен.

помогите плз... в долгу не останусь

----------


## SerZZ

Добрый день!
Если у кого появился патченый backend.dll для платформы 8.1.15.14 поделитесь пожалуйста.
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## cntkf

Я нашел здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10844, но еще не пробывал

----------


## votakoy

> Здравствуйте!
> Кто-нибудь видел пропатченную библиотеку backend.dll для 8.2.9.356.


не нашел, но решил проблему путем использования удаленого доступа через Radmin...

----------


## johnsm123

> не нашел, но решил проблему путем использования удаленого доступа через Radmin...


вот жесть:D

----------


## Stratior

> не нашел, но решил проблему путем использования удаленого доступа через Radmin...


это не решение вопроса...
в файле backend.dll нашел строку почти как была раньше в 8.1, только там теперь вместо бита 85 стоит 84 и замена его на 31 ничего не дает...
кто смог разобраться с 8.2?

во блин поискал и нашел:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...8&postcount=13

----------


## alexcandr

> 2. После этого качаем и устанавливаем эмулятор


Все сделал как вы описали но emul не встает, в логах пишет что

Загрузка драйвера \И\C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\drivers\haspflt.sys заблокирована из-за несовместимости с системой. Обратитесь к разработчику этого программного обеспечения для получения совместимой версии этого драйвера.

Как быть подскажите система Win server 2003 x64

----------


## NKSV

у кого-нибудь есть пропатченная библиотека backend.dll для технологической платформы 8.1.15.14?

----------


## cntkf

> у кого-нибудь есть пропатченная библиотека backend.dll для технологической платформы 8.1.15.14?


пользуйся http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/plg3p2qbu

----------


## alexcandr

Все привет, хочу уточнить я так понимаю что платформа 1С 8,1 x64 это только для сервера (т.е клиент-сервер), клиента под x64 нет, клиент есть только для x32, как тогда быть если я хочу использовать 1С на терминальном сервере (2003 x64) на котором крутиться еще и MS SQL 2005 x64... получается нужно устанавливать тех платформу 1С 8,1 X32...
если я не прав то поправьте меня пожалуйста, а то я уже голову себе сломал))))

----------


## italmix

Добрый день!

Требовалось : удаленный 1С сервак в инете VPS для доступа 4 людям в разных точках страны.

Мучался 3 недели чтобы запустить сервак с 1С на линуксе. Сначала ставил 1С на Линуксе, через 2 недели мучений поставил 1с 8.2 сервер+Postgres, там по умолчанию вроде-бы до 12 юзеров без хаспа пускает  - на выходе получил большие лаги.

Поставил на Линуксе Веб-сервер 8.2 - попросило хасп, сетевую лицензию - снес.

Поставил на Линуксе емулятор Вайн + 1с 8.2 - попросило хасп, где-то есть как ставить емуль, у меня не вышло.

Через QEMU поставил на линуксе Win Server 2003, но не мог запустить ускоритель KQEMU. Чего-только не делал, системы Uuntu, Fedora, Debian разных версий.
VirtualBox i VMWARE тоже раком установились и дело не пошло.
В итоге от этого VPS отказался и нашел в инете сервак с  виндой 2003 на 512 мб за 10 долл в месяц. Оказалось он 64 битный.

Поставил 1с 8.2.10.77 32 бит платформу, настроил Терминалы, драйвера Аладина на хасп установились с ошибкой, соответсвенно все емули тоже с ошибкой и 1С не запускалась.

Снес все, переустановил 1с 8.2 и запустил универсальный патчер для ДЛЛ. Заработало. В итоге залил базу, подключил и уже 3 юзера по сети в терминале видят и работают в базе через Remote Desktop.

Итог - только Винда 2003 - больше жрет, но надежно и совместимо, и легко.
Линукс отстал от Винды на 5 лет не меньше, не все старые проги в новых версиях запускаются, масса конфликтов с библиотеками. Если в локалке и спец, то тогда да -  и то подумать надо.

Я терминалом с поставленными 8.2 на шару не заплатив ни копейки доволен. Осталось обновить конфу УТП, тут проблемы так как она конвернулась с 8.1 на 8.2 по старой версии, а новое обновление уже декабрем, счас ломаю голову, а так все гуд. 

С уважением,
Александр

----------


## NikolaiV

Для меня с 1С всё ново потому прошу консультации.Сервер 2003 возникла необходимость настроить удалёный доступ к программе для програмиста 1с.С имеющимися ноутбучными ключами в сервере ничего не получилось для удалённого пользователя,пришлось взломать эмулем и поменять файл backend.dll всё заработало.*Есть ли возможность с ноутбучным ключом запустить терминал для удалёного пользователя?*Если есть то ткните носом :blush: или подскажите.
p.s. забыл сказать платформа 8.1.15.14

----------


## shiwa

> Для меня с 1С всё ново потому прошу консультации.Сервер 2003 возникла необходимость настроить удалёный доступ к программе для програмиста 1с.С имеющимися ноутбучными ключами в сервере ничего не получилось для удалённого пользователя,пришлось взломать эмулем и поменять файл backend.dll всё заработало.*Есть ли возможность с ноутбучным ключом запустить терминал для удалёного пользователя?*Если есть то ткните носом :blush: или подскажите.
> p.s. забыл сказать платформа 8.1.15.14


 Если Вы имеете в виду под "ноутбучными ключами" однопользовательские, тогда нет. Для терминального доступа должен стоять сетевой (многопользовательский )ключ.

----------


## italmix

Вам ноутбучный ключ не нужен.
Вам нужно дать програмисту логин и пароль для Remote Desktop - это и есть терминал.
Он входит, видит рабочий стол и запускает 1с.

Ключ нужен, если он не в терминале, как связка 1с 8.2 тонкий клиент или 1с+ постгре или MSQL.

Мне неясен полностью вопрос.
Вы хотитет запустить под одним пользователем 2 и больше юзеров в терминале?
Тогда можно только под правами админа поставить.
Вы хотите дать доступ к терминалу программисту?
Опять-таки под правами админа, добавить нового юзера и дать логин и пароль программисту.
Если нету выхода - дайте свой логин пароль ему - пускай заходит, но желательно что-бы вовремя его "маневров" никого в базе не было.

С радостью помогу, чем смогу. Если не тот ответ - задайте более точный вопрос.

----------


## NikolaiV

*italmix*, Remote Desktop настроен был для админа1С но программу он не мог запустить,я также в локалке не мог только непосредственно на сервере,запустить смог удаленно только когда поставил эмулятор и заменил backend.dll.Теперь хотелось бы без эмуля запустить с ключом однопользовательским но только удалёному пользователю(админу1С),он также не смог подсказать как с тем ключом что у меня есть запустить обещал поковырять форум и найти ответ.Также была подсказка от него


> Есть рекомендация терминальную сессию подключать к консоли сервера (в строке подключения RDP клиента необходимо указать servername /console), иначе видны только сетевые ключи, а не локальные.


но на вопрос где и что прописать ответил что тоже с форума утащил а как сделать не знает.Решил и я паралельно с ним искать способ задействия однопользовательского ключа для сети,хотя бы для удалёного пользователя а в идеале для всех пользователей и локальной сети и с Remote Desktop их может быть 5.

----------


## italmix

Насколько понимаю проблему,то Вам нужно:
1.Поставить на сервере сетевой ключ. Без сетвого ключа вам 1с не запустить.
2.На каждом удаленном компе поставить ключи для пользователей
Тогда будет без емуля.

Насколько известно, 1с 8.1 работает до 12 пользователей без сетевого ключа - но это как сервак(связка 1с+постгре), а не как терминал.

Если вы хотите все "по-чесному", то поддержка 1с Вам должна помочь - тут ничего сложного нету.

servername /console - я думаю это пописываетсяв настройках подключения к удаленному столу.

----------


## italmix

Насколько понимаю проблему,то Вам нужно:
1.Поставить на сервере сетевой ключ. Без сетвого ключа вам 1с не запустить.
2.На каждом удаленном компе поставить ключи для пользователей
Тогда будет без емуля.

Насколько известно, 1с 8.1 работает до 12 пользователей без сетевого ключа - но это как сервак(связка 1с+постгре), а не как терминал.

Если вы хотите все "по-чесному", то поддержка 1с Вам должна помочь - тут ничего сложного нету.

servername /console - я думаю это пописываетсяв настройках подключения к удаленному столу.

----------


## dorofeevs

Добрый день, кто нибудь может подсказать, как на сервере терминалов правильно оборудование настроить? Две машины подключаются к серверу терминалов на win2003, на одной подключен сканер ШК к ком1, на другой Штрих-ФР-К, тоже к Ком1, на сервере при подключении клиентов порты тоже подключаются, получается сканер на ком1 и ккм на ком 1, в итоге сканер работает нормально, тест драйвера ккм ее видит, а 1С не подгружает, пишет порт занят другим приложением, прописал в командной строке перенаправление портов, теперь ккм с порта ком1 клиента подключается на ком5 сервера, тест драйвера ее видит, а 1С в поиске оборудования этот порт не показывает, что можно сделать?

----------


## bes_exe

> Библиотэка для платформы 8.1.13.41 :yes:
> 
> 
> Библиотэка
> P.S. der parol "ru-board"


Скачал, но при распаковке выдаёт, что файл повреждён. Нет ли у кого работающего файла, очень надо 1с запустить. Помогите, please. Именно 8.1.13.41

----------


## x1x2x3

Нужен файлик backend.dll для платформы 8.0.17.25
или может подскажете, как его сделать?

----------


## Sharik1c

Прикольная прога для администрирования баз 1с на Терминале и SQL
http://www.paut.ru/products.php

----------


## LilAce

> Нужен файлик backend.dll для платформы 8.0.17.25
> или может подскажете, как его сделать?



Здесь HEX редактор + Инструкция пробуйте

http://letitbit.net/download/27187.2...ckDll.rar.html

----------


## muraig

> Добрый день!
> Если у кого появился патченый backend.dll для платформы 8.1.15.14 поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Заранее, спасибо!


Вот ссылка.
Проверил - у меня пашет на Server-2003
__http://ifolder.ru/18352321__
Правда там скачка через рекламу..но меня не напрягло это :)
Файлик другой, просто оставляешь то, что без цифр и меняешь им оригинальный
Пароль: ru-board

----------


## MarinaMate

Добрый день! 
Задача аналогичная: WIN 2003 Server, 1С 8.2
Что значит "универсальный патчер для dll"? Можно поподробней.

----------


## muraig

> Что значит "универсальный патчер для dll"? Можно поподробней.


Не знаю что это такое.
я, например, просто "поправил" нужную *.dll и все..
мне нужно было запустить 1С для себя..для изучения, как будет работать данное решение - не знаю :)
у меня 1С запустилась в терминале только после того, как я поменял backbas.dll на ту, что лежит по ссылке в посте выше.

----------


## LexLiven

> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...8&postcount=13


Народ, извините, но на платформе 8.2.11.236 эти патчи не пашут. Оба. Есть альтернатива? "Универсальный" ругается, что строка не найдена.

----------


## shibaldan

а где найти инструкцию аналогичную, но только для 1с 7.7И?

----------


## met59

Всем привет! Помогоите, пожалуйста, у меня конфигурация просит ключ!!! Как решить данную проблемуИ?

----------


## muraig

в 1С v7.7 используют патч, а не меняют вручную параметры в HEX радакторе.
находите патчер, запускаете либо из папки DISK:\Programm Files\1cv77\BIN(как то так), либо из любой папки, но указываете ему папку, где у Вас лежит файл 1cv77(s|l).exe.
v8.2 - вполне работоспособна с использванием рекомендаций данной ветки - ставил не один раз, все работает.
Конфигурацию просит ключ, когда в системе отсутствует РЕАЛЬНЫЙ ключ, либо ЭМУЛЯТОР.
Читайте ветку - всего то 5 страниц!

----------


## met59

Сама платформа рабочая и с другими конфигурациями работает замечательно! А вот одной конкретно, нет. Запускает сервер лицензий и в нем сказано, что ключи не найдены! Соответственно работать там уже нельзя!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой из этой ситуации может быть выход?
Спасибо!

----------


## krizvan

изавините а нет ли кряка для 1CEnterprise_8.2.14.540_Win для сервера терминалов в вин 2003. на сервере все работает а в режиме удаленного доступа просит ключ.

----------

